# Hard Maple



## HomeBody (Jun 19, 2016)

I drove through a nearby town and noticed the 2 huge hard maples in a church yard were gone. One was almost dead, the other not in good shape. I figured the local tree guy cut them then reduced them for firewood, which he sells a lot of. I thought I'd run by the log dump anyway, and there they were. One 36" at the base, the other a little smaller. I have been wanting some curly maple for a while and I hoped these would be curly. I metal detected them and the one biggest base sounded like a pin ball machine going off.
I cut off corners of all the pieces and dumped some water on them. No luck. Not a bit of curl. Not much interest in these now...what are some options? Drag a piece home and stick it in the woods to spalt? I don't have room for stacks of plain maple, that's for sure. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 19, 2016)

Bowl blanks bowl blanks bowl blanks...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 19, 2016)

Handles, bottle stoppers, pens, pepper mills, toys, games, etc. Unlimited possibilities. Chuck


----------



## ClintW (Jun 19, 2016)

It looks like the butress part on that last pic, left side, may be curly from the pressure wood of it growing in that inside curve. Maybe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 19, 2016)

ClintW said:


> It looks like the butress part on that last pic, left side, may be curly from the pressure wood of it growing in that inside curve. Maybe



Worth a look. Thanks. Gary


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2016)

That exposed quarter log looks damn good to me. Do you have anything against flatwork? 2-toned maple is about as good as it gets. It's in my top 10 lovely woods of all time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That exposed quarter log looks damn good to me. Do you have anything against flatwork? 2-toned maple is about as good as it gets. It's in my top 10 lovely woods of all time.



Nothing against flat work, it's the lack of storage space for a ton of maple. Which one are you talking about? The second pic down? Gary


----------



## Az Turnings (Jun 20, 2016)

You could just give some to me


----------



## Az Turnings (Jun 20, 2016)

@HomeBody


----------

